# How do you weigh your goats?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've asked this from time to time, and always curious if there is a 'new' idea to come up that is accurate. 

We don't have the extra $$ or a place to put a livestock scale. With kids that my kids can hold we can get on a house scale and get a good estimate. But I'm always concerned about getting somewhat accurate weights on the adults. 
I remember when our buck had lost a ton of weight and was very sick. We were thinking 85lbs, and he was 101lbs. 

We're getting ready to worm again soon, and I am so worried about underdosing. So this got me thinking... I do a measurement that I found on line that seems to be pretty accurate on the kids

heart girth x heart girth x body length divided by 300 - it's more accurate if at the end I add +10.

I'm going to try this on our kids and see if it's still as accurate on them.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We pretty much just guess with our older does. I really really want to get a digital scale. We did get a hanging scale for our winch stand, but I can't get it to work properly.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

The woman that I got my goats from uses this: http://www.petedge.com/product/Total-Pet-Health-Stainless-Steel-Vet-Scales/55310.uts
She has the large one that weighs up to 330 lbs. I think at $269 it is a bit cheaper than most scales that are actually for livestock.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have the goat weigh tape from Jeffers. $5 I was warned that it would not work very well and that it would only be an approximate. However, I have been VERY satisfied with the results of this tape and I tested it all this winter because we had official weigh-in's w/my daughters wether at every show. I would use the weight tape at home and then weigh him in at the shows--I found ours to be accurate to just a few lbs here and there. 

So I really like mine and see no reason to use anything else at this point.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a old cattle scale that I use up till about 2 months ago when it broke and my brother has been to busy to fix it for me, so have been guessing. If you want a right weight you could try calling the fair grounds, a auction house (the one here lets us use what ever we want including the cattle squeeze) or you could call what ever 4h is close to you and see if you could take your animals to where ever the scale is and use it. I remember when I was in 4h funds were limited so I bet if you offered a few $'s they would let you and it would go to good use. Just a idea.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have ND and Pygmy/ND crosses so I weigh with a hanging scale I bought from Tractor Supply and use a calf weigh sling I got from Jeffers...my scale weighs up to 120lbs and was $35. I hang it from twine thats doubled around a rafter...my heaviest goat is currently Teddy at 90lbs

For kids I use a bucket to weigh in after the first week...before that I use my digital kitchen scale that goes to 7lbs


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish I had a livestock scale or sling! We use our regular digital scale. Take it outside and place it before a trunk near the barn. First I weigh my husband, then have the girls jump up and then my hubby picks them up (easier than picking them up from ground level that's for sure!). So far so good :shrug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^thats what I do with the kids, the scale is NOT close to where the goats are so is better to pick up then drag lol


----------

